# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Exclu : gagnez 15 000 clés pour Champions Online !!!

## Casque Noir

Comme vous l'annonçait à demi mot Kahn Lust dans sa news, nous vous proposons de gagner 15 000 clés pour Champions Online dont la bêta ouvrira ses portes le 17 août. Oui, 15 000, pas une ni deux, mais bien 15 000.
 Pour ce faire, rien de plus simple, il vous suffit de répondre à la mini question disponible ici et d'indiquer votre email. Si vous avez bien répondu, ce dont nous ne doutons pas une seconde, vous recevrez la clef bêta par e-mail, direct, sans discuter. C'est ça la puissance intellectuelle.

Bonne chance gniarkgniarkgniark !

 Edit : Pour tous ceux qui posent la question, vous pouvez activer votre clé sur le site de Champions Online après vous y être inscrit préalablement.
 Vous pourrez ensuite télécharger le client après avoir activé votre code.
 Notez également que nos potes de Mondes Persistants ont lancé un mini site sur le jeu dans lequel vous devriez trouver toutes les réponses à vos quesitons.


Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Lorenzo77

Bonjour, est ce que ce jeu est interessant ?

----------


## Logan

Whoaaa, c'est Hardore comme question.  ::): 

Clé reçue, plus qu'à patienter jusqu'au 17 août pour tester le bousin ( j'aime pas les MMORPG, mais tout ce qui est gratuit est pas cher, donc bon ... )

----------


## Darkath

Mais c'est fabuleux ce concours !

Ils devraient être tous comme ça !

Enfin si ça c'est pas de la beta marketing  :tired: 

(et un beta test de plus a mon palmares muhahahaha)

----------


## Casque Noir

> Whoaaa, c'est Hardore comme question. 
> 
> Clé reçue, plus qu'à patienter jusqu'au 17 août pour tester le bousin ( j'aime pas les MMORPG, mais tout ce qui est gratuit est pas cher, donc bon ... )


 Je crois honnêtement que c'est très bien. Sinon, essayez à partir du 10 août, c'est la date qui était prévue au départ.

----------


## Darkath

> Je crois *honnêtement* que c'est très bien.


  A parceque vous êtes honnêtes chez CPC maintenant ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## helldraco

Trop bon la question.  ::P:  

Clé reçue, vivement le 17 que je teste tout ça. ^^

----------


## Casque Noir

> A parceque vous êtes honnêtes chez CPC maintenant ?


Ouais, et ça en fait chier un paquet.

----------


## Logan

> Je crois honnêtement que c'est très bien. Sinon, essayez à partir du 10 août, c'est la date qui était prévue au départ.


Au regard de ma collection de Strange à coté de moi, je me dois de tester ce jeu. Cà et aussi le fait d'avoir farfouillé 1h sur Google pour trouver la réponse à la question  ::ninja::

----------


## alx

> nous vous proposons de gagner 15 000 clés pour Champions Online


J'ai vidé ma boite mail mais je suis pas sûr d'avoir assez de place, pour le moment je n'ai reçu qu'une clé  ::unsure::

----------


## gun

Univers micelle ahah. Merciiiiiiiiiiiiii.

----------


## Vader_666

Merki pour tout  ::lol::

----------


## megabob

Ca va me rappeler City of Heroes ..... Faut que je ne touche pas à ma carte bleu, ne touche pas à la carte bleu, ne touche pas a cette ##@!!?? De carte bleu

----------


## Teocali

Bon, normalement, réponse correcte. J'avoue ne pas être sur de l'option que j'ai choisie, étant a 26 heures sans sommeil (foutu rapport a rendre), et comme je n'ai pas encore reçu la clé (ça fait 10-20 minutes... Ou alors je commence a perdre la notion du temps, aussi), je m'inquiete un peu. VOus avez reçu la clé au bout de combien de temps ?

Teocali, qui se dit que le mail est peut-être partie avec le spam...

----------


## Siphrodias

Ha bin merde, une clé obtenue sans trop d'effort en moins de 10 secondes  ::):

----------


## Footmax

Clé reçue sans problème.
J'ai testé l'activation sur le site officiel du jeu, et ma clé a marché. Compte créé et participation à l'open bêta activée...
Pas de liens pour télécharger le client ou autre, il faudra sûrement attendre le 17 août comme précisé dans le mail.  ::):

----------


## djcrazyb

Cool moi qui voulais voir ce qu'il donnait j'vais pouvoir le tester, merci bien pour clé.
Par contre le client on le recupere via fileplanet ?

----------


## Non_Identifie

Je ne sais pas comment prendre la page suivant le questionnaire ... C'est du second degré ? Parce que je n'aime pas trop qu'on se moque de moi  :tired: 
Merci pour la clé, bien reçue avec une adresse @live  :;):

----------


## Silver

"L'univers Micelle !"  :Bave: 

Merci pour ce concours, vu que j'ai passé un bon moment sur City of Heroes avec mon super groupe de héros militaires je vais voir ce que le nouveau va donner.

Edit : Hum je n'arrive pas à créer un compte sur leur site, que je soit avec FF ou IE les questions secrètes ne s'affichent pas et du coup je ne peux pas valider l'inscription...  :Emo:

----------


## djcrazyb

Yep j'allais dire la même chose impossible de créer le compte, pas de question secrète selectionnable, et le site rame à mort.
Bon bah ça attendra.

----------


## kinoM

Cool j'ai une clé, merci CPC !  ::wub:: 
Tous a vos collants !  :B):

----------


## zabuza

15000 clés?
Si avec tout ça je gagne pas, j'arrête de jouer au loto

----------


## Paoh

Merde je me suis encore trompé, j'abandonne.

----------


## Valkyr

Pourquoi y'avait pas 15 000 Anno à gagner aussi la dernière fois ?  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Univers de Vin"  :tired: 



Clé dans la boîte, merci CPC.
Vivement que j'enfile mon collant.

----------


## Ost

C'est une tuerie ce concours merci Canard

----------


## Elidjah

Par contre, pas moyen de trouver un lien pour downloader le client. D'ailleurs, sur le site off, quand on veut enregistrer la clef, cela indique "cette clef a déjà été utilisée"...

Si c'est cela, je retourne sur clodo.fr

----------


## Atriel

Si je ne me trompe pas, on devrait pouvoir télécharger le client vers la fin de la semaine. Comme ça, tout le monde pourra finir le DL avant le début de la beta.

----------


## ElGothiko

Cool, depuis le temps que j'attendais de le tester celui là ! Merci Canard PC ! Haha Superman et consorts n'ont qu'à aller se recoucher car GeekMan est là  ::P:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Boarf, je participe pas, déjà, une clef je saurais pas quoi en foutre, mais alors 15000, encore moins...


*edit* ah si, les échanger contre un decaps anno 1404, dans le cas où je n'en aurais pas gagné _ ce qui au passage, serait injuste.

----------


## Louis Cypher

Whaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!  J'ay gagnayyyy !!     ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

Merci Canard PC  :;):

----------


## Teocali

Bon clé reçue et activée... Merci pour ça !!!

----------


## Ouaflechien

Ben dites donc s'te question, heureusement qu'en cherchant sur Bing j'ai trouvé la réponse. 

Et merci pour la clé, je le savais bien que fréquenter le site de cpc toutes ces années finirait par servir a quelques chose.

----------


## BennyDeluxe

Mon pere j ai peché... J'ai voulu voir ce que ca faisait de mettre une mauvaise reponse.... Et je ne dirais qu'une chose... Clef recue  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Normal, c'est Half qui corrige les réponses.


Bon va falloir se regrouper entre c(o)anards sur  le jeu pour expérimenter tout ça.


Ou juste faire une partie fine entre gentlemans musclés suintants  :Bave:

----------


## outan

RAAAAAHHHHH J'ai GAAAAAAAAGNEEEE, j'ai reçu ma clé, JE SUIS TROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP FOOOOOORT, vous pouvez pas vous mesurer à ma puissaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaance   :Cigare: 

PS : comme je suis bon s'il y en a qui veulent que je les aide pour trouver la bonne réponse, PM me, je le ferai contre des faveurs saycksuelles innommables.

----------


## Gregouze

J'ai ma clé et je m'en vais de ce pas repasser mes plus beaux slips.

Quelle joie de faire partie des 15 000 privilégiés. Merci Canard PC.

----------


## Madax

Mmmmmh juste pour savoir, il est encore sous NDA le jeu ?

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

> RAAAAAHHHHH J'ai GAAAAAAAAGNEEEE, j'ai reçu ma clé, JE SUIS TROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP FOOOOOORT, vous pouvez pas vous mesurer à ma puissaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaance  
> 
> PS : comme je suis bon s'il y en a qui veulent que je les aide pour trouver la bonne réponse, PM me, je le ferai contre des faveurs saycksuelles innommables.


On voit que tu as de la puissance, vu le superslip que tu arbores, le même que Superman? ::P:

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Je revend la mienne. Des intéressés ?

----------


## Madax

> Normal, c'est Half qui corrige les réponses.
> 
> 
> Bon va falloir se regrouper entre c(o)anards sur le jeu pour expérimenter tout ça.
> 
> 
> Ou juste faire une partie fine entre gentlemans musclés suintants


 
15000 canards le 17 auout a la meme heure sur le meme serveur
Mmmmh  ::):

----------


## Graouu

Grand merci  ::):  Va yavoir du monde sur la béta dis donc  ::):

----------


## Valkyr

> Bravo, quelle culture !


Merci, merci.  :B):

----------


## Diwydiant

Enfin, je gagne un concours CPC...

 :Emo: 

 ::lol:: 

Par contre, je n'ai pensé à ça qu'après coup : une idée de la config' minimale pour faire tourner le jeu ?

----------


## Doc TB

Bon, par contre j'en chie pour contenir les spammeurs qui essaye de pomper toute la base. A ce rythme la, dans quelques heures, ce sera fini. Bref, si vous avez un message comme quoi votre adresse mail est deja utilisée, c'est un effet de bord, mais il fallait absolument que je les bloque. Envoyez moi un PM et je vous filerais une clé.

----------


## belreinuem

Raaaaaaaah!!! Merci canard PC, trop content je cherchais justement comment participer.
J'espere qu'on se retrouvera tous en slip/moustache pour sauver le monde.

----------


## Ze Pompom

C'est gagné ! C'est gagné ! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy0FbrGeQGU

----------


## Nyrius

Des canards en collant de partout, vivement !
Une alliance de canard en collant  :Bave: 

Un serveur rempli par une alliance de canard en collant avec des pseudo débile :megabave:

J'ai ma clé  :Cigare:

----------


## Sylvine

Vous pourriez donner un indice, c'est dur.



(là normalement je dois mettre CMB mais ça serait à double tranchant)

----------


## Montigny

Merci pour la clé O Grand Confis de Canard !  :^_^:

----------


## Doric

Clé reçue!
Merci Canard PC!
Aucun moyen de récupérer le client avant le jour-J?

----------


## Salsa

Youpla bonjour
Je sais pas si c'est un effet pervers des blocages de Doc mais j'ai bien reçu ma clé, par contre mademoiselle siégeant à côté de moi se trouve bloquée avec ses adresses mails "déjà utilisées, laissez en aux autres !"

Aidez moi elle menace de sauter de la fenêtre du sous sol -_-

Enfin merci quand même pour la mienne ^^


(ne pas dire qu'elle est québecoise, ne pas dire qu'elle est québecoise, gniiiiiiiiii je craque  ::ninja::  )

----------


## padow

I won!!

Merci Canard PC.  ::lol::

----------


## Easy

J'aime pas les MMO... Mais j'adore Champions même si ça fait..très....longtemps...que je n'y ai point joué  ::):

----------


## Zhukovsan

Merci CPC!

J'ai alerter tout le monde du coup >_>

----------


## Koumal

Oui merci ! 
C'est plus simple que de balancer une clé toutes les 15 minutes comme j'ai pu voir sur certains sites. 

Encore un bon point pour vous !!

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Bon, par contre j'en chie pour contenir les spammeurs qui essaye de pomper toute la base.


Ah, c'est donc pour ça que Raphi se ballade avec un faux formulaire en papier attaché à la b*te...

----------


## Mthieu

Merci !  ::):

----------


## Goji

On doit plus être loin des 15 000 là, dépêchez-vous !

----------


## Femto

Ah ben c'est la première fois que je gagne quelque chose à un "concours".

----------


## lokideath

Merci  ::):

----------


## chaseek

Tout d'abord merci bcp pour cette opération mark...euh... Ce très beau cadeau :D C'est aussi pour ça que vous êtes les meilleurs, les canards. C'est avec ce genre d'opé spéciale que vous allez enfin conquérir le monde !

Sinon, une fois les détails réglés (genre bonne réponse, clef, activation de la clef sur le site officiel...), on fait comment pour récupérer le client et pour avoir accès au forum réservé à la béta ?

----------


## Goji

J'ai cherché aussi, en vain. Faudra attendre le 17, je suppose  ::):

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> On doit plus être loin des 15 000 là, dépêchez-vous !


Ca m'étonnerait que les 5 milles membres actifs du forum ( dont une bonne moitié d'attaché de presse ) prennent chacun trois clés. Donc on est pas près d'arriver au bout, je trouve ça même maladroit de la part de l'éditeur de vous filer autant de clés sans avoir pris soin de regarder le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs du fofo mais bon j'en ai une alors je dirais rien.

----------


## Madax

> Ca m'étonnerait que les 5 milles membres actifs du forum ( dont une bonne moitié d'attaché de presse ) prennent chacun trois clés. Donc on est pas près d'arriver au bout, je trouve ça même maladroit de la part de l'éditeur de vous filer autant de clés sans avoir pris soin de regarder le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs du fofo mais bon j'en ai une alors je dirais rien.


 
C'est sans compter les couillons comme moi qui ont envoyé le lien a une 10aine de potes et ameuté toute ma boite sur le site , sachant que les 3/4 d'entre eux ne connaissaient meme pas canard pc (ou alors vite fait)

----------


## seeme

Merci pour la clef  ::): 

[MODE CHIEUR]
Par contre, j'ai voulu prendre une clef pour ma copine (avec une autre adresse donc), je me suis fais jeter par un message d'erreur (adresse mail déjà utilisée)...

J'en déduit qu'en plus de filtrer par mail, vous filtrez par IP, mais c'est pas précisé  ::P: 

Bon je me suis débrouillé quand même ^^
[/MODE]

Encore merci pour le concours  ::):

----------


## Logan

> [MODE CHIEUR]
> Par contre, j'ai voulu prendre une clef pour ma copine (avec une autre adresse donc), je me suis fais jeter par un message d'erreur (adresse mail déjà utilisée)...
> 
> J'en déduit qu'en plus de filtrer par mail, vous filtrez par IP, mais c'est pas précisé 
> 
> Bon je me suis débrouillé quand même ^^
> [/MODE]





> Bon, par contre j'en chie pour contenir les spammeurs qui essaye de pomper toute la base. A ce rythme la, dans quelques heures, ce sera fini. Bref, si vous avez un message comme quoi votre adresse mail est deja utilisée, c'est un effet de bord, mais il fallait absolument que je les bloque. Envoyez moi un PM et je vous filerais une clé.


 :;):

----------


## Graouu

Dites 15000 clés whouahou quand même.... Sur jol 1000 clés, mondes persistants 4000. 

Je me pose la question donc, le site canard pc génére donc autant de trafic que cela pour avoir autant de clés ??? Tant mieux hein j'en suis ravi mais ca m'épate.... En bien  ::):

----------


## Montigny

Ils ont peut être couchés avec les devs ?  ::P: h34r:

 :^_^:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ca m'étonnerait que les 5 milles membres actifs du forum ( dont une bonne moitié d'attaché de presse ) prennent chacun trois clés. Donc on est pas près d'arriver au bout, je trouve ça même maladroit de la part de l'éditeur de vous filer autant de clés sans avoir pris soin de regarder le nombre d'utilisateurs actifs du fofo mais bon j'en ai une alors je dirais rien.


Les membres actifs ne représentent pas la majorité des visiteurs, loin s'en faut et le site de Canard PC accueille plus de 35 000 ip par jour. Cela reste modeste, certes, mais c'est bien plus que de membres actifs.

----------


## seeme

> 


Ah oui, tiens, désolé  ::):

----------


## Logan

> le site de Canard PC accueille plus de 35 000 ip par jour.


 :haha: 

Moi je dis fake, on veux des preuves.

----------


## Castor

Wouah, b0b0 a trouvé une parade pour ses multis.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Hum j'ai toujours pas reçu ma clé je suis pourtant persuadé d'avoir mis mon mail sans erreur et j'ai eu la confirmation qu'elle m'avait été envoyée  ::'(:

----------


## Zlandicae

C'est surtout un bon coup de pub pour le site... Perso, j'ai refilé l'info à un forum de "vieux" mmorpgiste et quelques potes qui vont surement se faire une joie de venir gagner leur clef d'accès à la bêta publique  ::): .

----------


## Montigny

En parlant d'open bêta , il y a celle de Runes of magic qui a débutée , et je dois dire que pour un F2P , je très agréablement surpris par ce jeu  ::):  (d'ailleurs vos con-frères de chez JOL faisaient gagner 1000 clés octroyants un sac-cadeau dans le jeu avec plusieurs choses assez utiles dont l'emplacement de sac supplémentaire pour 7jours , mais je ne sait pas si c'est encore valable...)

Bref :

-double classe
-artisanat très complet et poussé
-assez joli
-pratiquement tout en FR (il reste quelques npc dont la traduction est restée en chinois , notamment le npc qui donne le skill de plantation )
-communauté pas trop mauvaise

Points noir :

-l'item shop avec l'achat de diamants qui est très cher je trouve (même s'il y a des promotions)
-la location d'espace dans le sac à dos (ça pue l'extorsion de diamants ...car on loue les pages d'espaces supplémentaires )

Mise a part ça , si vous ne savez pas quoi faire , essayez le ^^

----------


## Le troll du sud

YA na encore je vien de ressevoir la miene 
Merci CPC ::):

----------


## fadaring

Ca craint, de ma boite y fait que me dire "adresse déjà utilisée", alors que c'est même pas vrai (le gros mentor).
Je pourrais jamais bêta tester en slip rose, c'est un pan entier de ma vie qui s'écroule.

----------


## Jikob

Merci les jeunes j'ai hâte de tester !
Y'a déjà des gueules de héros pas moches sur le site.

----------


## outan

> On voit que tu as de la puissance, vu le superslip que tu arbores, le même que Superman?


Mais non il était rouge celui de superman ! Enfin je dis "était" parce que j'ai entendu dire qu'on lui a fait manger de la purée d'épinards à la kryptonite et du coup l'a fallu en changer ...

Notes que je n'affiche que le devant du slip, on m'a dit que l'autre face était limite depuis que je joue a des survival horror ...

----------


## arkanix

*C'est la première fois que je gagne aussi facilement*  :;):

----------


## SiRk@zeY

Les mecs vous etes roxatifs..... Merci beaucoup, je m'étais inscrit sur le site de l'editeur mais bon je n'avais pas encore recu de clé, la grace à vous j'en ai une... Vous ROXXXXEZ !!

Gros bisousssss

----------


## Ananas

Hé ben, c'est du joli...on m'indique sur le site que ma clé a déjà été utilisée...

----------


## Montigny

Coup de bol (pour une fois  ::P:  ) ma clé fonctionne  :^_^: 

Encore heureux sinon c'était canards laqués a tous les repas jusqu'à la saint glinglin  :<_<:   ::P:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Hé ben, c'est du joli...on m'indique sur le site que ma clé a déjà été utilisée...


Bizarre. Envois un MP à Doc TB, il t'en donnera une autre.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Les membres actifs ne représentent pas la majorité des visiteurs, loin s'en faut et le site de Canard PC accueille plus de 35 000 ip par jour. Cela reste modeste, certes, mais c'est bien plus que de membres actifs.


Ouais dont 10 mille qui cherchaient des infos sur l'ouverture de la chasse aux canards, 10 mille autres qui voulaient la recette du canard à l'orange et 15 mille qui ont tapé la requête sayske with canard sur Google.

----------


## Le troll du sud

Lol ::P: Ca ma fait penser au marchand de journaux à coter de chez moi sur 'lile de la réunion je lui est demandé s'il avait canard pc il m'a répondu chez pas regardez en bas a droite avec les magazines chasse péche etc... :tired:

----------


## eMKa

Impossible de dl le client par contre, cela ne m'a pas été proposé :/

Ils ont viré le lien ?  ::(: 

Mais merci pour ma clé  ::):

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

PAs de DL de client si vous avez la clé pour l'open béta!!!! Le DL n'est que pour les clés béta fermée

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Tu portes bien ton nom toi, vois l'embrouille !

Ça veut dire quoi en clair ?

----------


## Silver

> Ça veut dire quoi en clair ?


En clair y dit qu'on peut pas récup' le client parce que la beta ouverte est fermée, alors que ceux qui sont dans la beta fermée peuvent le prendre parce qu'elle est ouverte.  ::): 

Plus précisément l'open beta arrive le 17 août et peut-être qu'on pourra prendre le client quelques jours avant.

----------


## Ivan Joukov

Ma clé s'est perdue dans les limbes de l'internet  ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

> Tu portes bien ton nom toi, vois l'embrouille !
> 
> Ça veut dire quoi en clair ?



En clair ta clé est pour l'open du 17 août, là le jeu est encore en béta fermée donc pas possible de dl le jeu avant le 17

----------


## Goji

Y'en a pas mal qui sont durs à la comprenette…

----------


## arkanix

*si je pige bien j'ai gagner 49$(valeurdu jeux) ?*

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Y'en a pas mal qui sont durs à la comprenette…


Oh ça va hein, y a pas de mal à poser des questions, j'ai bien fait d'ailleurs car maintenant j'ai compris.

----------


## Goji

> *si je pige bien j'ai gagner 49$(valeurdu jeux) ?*


Nope, t'as gagné le droit de faire joujou quelques jours durant la beta ouverte. Un fois le jeu sorti, zobi, sans doute compteur à zéro et paye ta boîte.

@Ek-ZutWar
Fallait pas forcément le prendre pour toi, la preuve ci-dessus…

----------


## captain-rabbit

Quelqu'un connaît la durée de la beta ouverte?

----------


## frogeater

Ah c'était pas l'univers devin ? Bon bah alors je vois pas du tout... Quelqu'un peut me mettre sur la voie ?

----------


## Goji

> Quelqu'un peut me mettre sur la voie ?


Sur la route devin ?

----------


## arkanix

Ha... Dégouter

----------


## Phantom

Essaye deux fois il connait ttes mes adresses mail d avance..ca craint

----------


## edenwars

Marrant quand même,à peine répondu,vite reçu mouhahahaha.



Merci cpc

----------


## Pifou

Encore une victoire des canards !  :^_^:

----------


## poifpoif

Ben ça alors!? J'ai gagné. J'ai pourtant répondu totalement au hasard. C'était pas fastoche!

----------


## AlaRach

Merci Canard PC !!!

----------


## jio

Pour info, on peut chopper le client de l'open beta en passant par fileplanet, cf cette page : http://www.champions-online.com/node/164059

----------


## Scratchproof

Bon beh, y'a plus qu'à attendre que le client télécharge !

----------


## botu

Qq a deja eu un lien pour le telechargement?
J'ai mon compte active sur champions online pour l'open beta, mais pas eu d'info pour le download. J'ai bien vu un truc avec fileplanet, mais on dirait que c'est exclusivement pour ceux qui ont un compte chez eux ?
Il y a 50.000 clef file planet, et notre clef a nous alors?

Edit : sur file planet ils demande la clef open beta de pre-order, hors, la clef de canard pc n'en est pas une ?!

----------


## Gregouze

Dans mon cas, j'ai pu créer un compte sur le site de Champions Online et le lier à ma clé béta sans problème. Par contre cette même clé est refusée sur FilePlanet car soit disant déjà utilisée... Tant pis pour mon slip rouge.

----------


## botu

> Dans mon cas, j'ai pu créer un compte sur le site de Champions Online et le lier à ma clé béta sans problème. Par contre cette même clé est refusée sur FilePlanet car soit disant déjà utilisée... Tant pis pour mon slip rouge.


Moi j'ai mon compte open beta en ordre sur le site champions online, mais lorsqu'il faut le lier, il me dit que la clef est deja utilisee... Ca commence en force  ::(:

----------


## AlaRach

::|: 
Pareil.
_"We cannot validate your preorder open beta key. You have entered an INVALID preorder open beta key or your preorder open beta key has already been validated under a different account."_ 

En plus c'est écrit en rouge et ça me stress depuis l'école primaire le rouge, la maitresse, les dictées... Le fond de la classe... J'suis nuuuuuuul GARGggllgglllg !!!

----------


## goldchass

Je donne ma clé à celui ou celle qui la veux !
Faites moi signe en MP (ne vous battez pas, j'en ai qu'une)
 ::P:

----------


## BennyDeluxe

http://www.fileplanet.com/betas/preo...line_beta.aspx

Voila un lien si vous voulez telecharger le client  ::): 
Rendez vous ce soir a 19h
TOUS EN SLIP ROUGE!!!

----------


## Goji

Allez sur le Topic de Champions Online dans la partie _Jeux Online_, vous trouverez peut-être des réponses à vos questions.

----------


## Scratchproof

Ça y est vous pouvez débloquer votre fichier avec le download manager  ::):

----------


## AlaRach

Alors ??? Qui a testé ?

Moi je suis resté englué dans le download manager qui n'a pas voulu s'installer  sur mon pc, donc va chercher bonheur sur un autre pc et va ensuite faire la queue pendant 3 plombes avant que ton client commence à charger afin bref, j'ai commencé hier soir et ce matin le pc de telechargement avait planté dans la nuit  ::|:  

Aaahhhh lala mes frères moi je vous le dis jouer sur PC y'a pas à dire c'est H4rdKor3 et c'est pas pour ces Noobzor de consoleux YEAH !!!.....

(mais un peu chiant quand même parfois... Si si faut reconnaitre quand même  :tired:

----------


## Rikimaru

SVP il reste plus de clé ::cry::  Mp moi ceux qui ont n'ont plus d'un merci.

----------

